Ask HN: What are good learning resources for Natural Language Processing? - jklein11
======
mfalcon
I've been reading through this online course by Dan Jurafsky [0] which
includes chapters of his new upcoming book.

[0]:
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs124/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs124/)

------
archit2u
This would be a good place to start
[https://www.coursera.org/course/nlp](https://www.coursera.org/course/nlp)

